# scoring\rating your prep's & skills



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

I always like to figure I a pretty good prepper & hold some creditable knowledge & skills in the prepper life style. The show DDP (doomsday preppers) got me thing about how I scored or rate my prepping & skills. If you had to score your self on a system, what would your score be? 1 thru 100 being the best. Honestly please.

shelter
food
water
security
communication
medical/dental
other


I scored myself honestly & realistically as of 65
I figured my weakness is security, communications & medical/dental supplies. Sometimes I feel we need a check up from the neck up on our prep's & skills just to find weak points in our prepping & try to improve on them.
I feel I'm weak in these areas of lack of medical actual antibiotics & the ability not to do dental procedures. Security is another not because of lack of ammo, or firearms, but as people to cover 24hrs. Communication is another for my range ability to communicate with others because I live in the hills.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Most are maybe a 5-7. Comm is improving rapidly (I'm a Tech. Ham, and taking Gen class, so maybe a 12). The wife is a retired nurse and I'm a retired paramedic (so maybe a 15 for Med). Other is kind of a strange area, I reload, I'm a jack of most trades, but health issues are a problem, so I'd rate myself a 5.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

my wife sally being in the medical field for over 40 yrs, and she know a herbalist. We've been communicating with her for quite a few years on alternative's for medication. One thing she stressed is.... herbs have side affects and can count affect with current prescription medication. The other issue with herbs is...as example Clove Bud; Improves the immune system, they are also an antioxidant and doubles as an antibacterial and antimicrobial fighter, they have to be taken as prescribed, what ever amount daily. Herbs can be very expensive. Some doctors like mine approved of herbs (he's a prepper himself) but other doctors don't. Their a mix feelings in the medical field about herbs & their proven healing ability. She (herbalist)told us to visit this site. http://readynutrition.com/resources/30- ... _06092011/

Aloe Vera - Antibacterial, anti-fungal, antiviral, wound and burn healer, natural laxative, soothes stomach, helps skin disorders.
2.Basil - Powerful antispasmodic, antiviral, anti-infectious, antibacterial, soothes stomach.
3.Black Cohosh - Relieves menopausal hot flashes, relieves menstrual cramps, helps circulatory and cardiovascular disorders, lowers blood pressure, reduces cholesterol, useful for nervousness and stress. Note: Do not use during pregnancy.
4.Black Walnut - Good for eliminating parasites, good for fungal infections, good for warts and poison ivy, aids digestion.
5.Cinnamon - It has been proven that 99.9% of viruses and bacteria can not live in the presence of cinnamon. So it makes a great antibacterial and antiviral weapon.
6.Cayenne- Catalyst for other herbs, useful for arthritis and rheumatism (topically and internally), good for colds, flu viruses, sinus infection and sore throat, useful for headache and fever, aids organs (kidneys, heart, lungs, pancreas, spleen and stomach, increase thermogenesis for weight loss.
7.Clove Bud - Improves the immune system, they are also an antioxidant and doubles as an antibacterial and antimicrobial fighter.
8.Cypress - The therapeutic properties of cypress oil are astringent, antiseptic, antispasmodic, deodorant, diuretic, haemostatic, hepatic, styptic, sudorific, vasoconstrictor, respiratory tonic and sedative.
9.Dandelion - Helpful for PMS, good for menopause, increases ovarian hormones.
10.Echinacea (coneflower) - Boosts white blood cell production, immune system support, anti-inflammatory and antiviral properties, good for colds, flu and infection. Note: Use no more than two weeks at a time. Do not use if you are allergic to sunflowers or related species.
11.Eucalyptus - Anti-infectious, antibacterial and antiviral.
12.Garlic - Helps fight infection, detoxifies the body, enhances immunity, lowers blood fats, assists yeast infections, helps asthma, cancer, sinusitis, circulatory problems and heart conditions.
13.German Chamomile - Helps stress, anxiety and insomnia, good for indigestion, useful for colitis and most digestive problems, effective blood cleanser and helps increase liver function and supports the pancreas. Improves bile flow from the liver, it is good for healing of the skin that might come from a blistering chemical agent.
14.Geranium - Dilates bile ducts for liver detoxification, antispasmodic, stops bleeding, anti-infectious, antibacterial.
15.Ginger - Helps nausea, motion sickness and vomiting, useful for circulatory problems, good for indigestion, and is also an effective antioxidant.
16.Lavender - Assists with burns, antiseptic, used as a stress reliever, good for depression, aids skin health and beauty.
17.Lemon - Is known for its antiseptic properties, Essential Science Publishing says that: According to Jean Valnet, M.D. the vaporized essence of lemon can kill meningococcal bacteria in 15 minutes, typhoid bacilli in one hour, Staphylococcus aureus in two hours and Pneumococcus bacteria within three hours. Lemon also improves micro-circulation, promotes white blood cell formation, and improves immune function.
18.Marjoram - Anti-infectious, antibacterial, dilates blood vessels, regulates blood pressure, soothes muscles.
19.Marshmallow - Aids bladder infections, diuretic (helps fluid retention), helps kidney problems, soothes coughs, sore throats, indigestion, and as a topical agent it is said to be anti-inflammatory, antimicrobial and wound-healing.
20.Melissa - Assists in issues with the nervous system, blisters, and has antimicrobial properties.
21.Mullein - Can be used as a laxative, good for asthma and bronchitis, useful for difficulty breathing, helps hay fever.
22.Myrrh - Anti-infectious, antiviral, soothes skin conditions and supports immune system. Also an antispasmodic that helps to reduce spasming due to spasms caused by nerve agents.
23.Oregano - is a powerful antibiotic and has been proven to be more effective in neutralizing germs than some chemical antibiotics. It has been effective against germs like Staphylococcus aureas, Escherichia coli, Yersinia enterocolitica and Pseudomonas aeruginosa.
24.Pine - Antidiabetic, cortisone-like, severe infections, hypertensive
25.Rosemary - Antiseptic, Antibacterial, Cleansing and detoxes the body. Supports the liver and combats cirrhosis.
26.Rosewood - Anti-infectious, antibacterial, and antiviral.
27.Sage - Used in anxiety, nervous disorders, as astringent, in abdominal disorders, anti inflammatory.
28.Spearmint - To calm the Nervous System, aide with Nerve Agents.
29.Tea Tree - Disinfectant, antibacterial, anti-fungal, burns, good for all skin conditions.
30.Thyme - Effective against Anthrax and Tuberculosis


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Scoring? No thanks. This isn't a game to me.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Scoring? No thanks. This isn't a game to me.


Great post......it says it all.......scoring yourself is counter productive.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

I guess I should of re-word it to "what is your weaknesses in your prepping?" inadequate example.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

My communication skills need improvement. We have radios; but I've got no love for that kind of tech and am not as adept as I should be. We do have alternate rendezvoux plans, which is important if we can't get home (say, chemical spill/evacuation) and somebody's phone isn't working. I think that's important.

The other main thing is I want the BOL to be better set up - pleasant to live in and sustainable. Right now it's a great campsite...but we're working on it.


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Spice
My wife just passed her Tech and General the same day.......we share radios.......we seem to have a lot of them........handhelds.......lots of chargers........if you are already a ham maybe you need to go up a level.......that will force "communication skills" upon you one way or the other.
NS


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I figure if I die in bed of old age my score was 100. Until then I haven't finished the course.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

ARDon said:


> I guess I should of re-word it to "what is your weaknesses in your prepping?" inadequate example.


Finding your strengths and weaknesses is not a bad idea. No matter how well stocked or prepared you are, there is always room for improvement.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Scoring? No thanks. This isn't a game to me.


Scoring is just an arbitrary number used to grade oneself. Almost all things we do in life are scored in one way or another. If we don't use a system like this it is hard to adjust and get better.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Get Your Prepper Score | National Geographic Channel

I do see some errors that affects the score. Such as for water there is no option for having a rain catch system. Solar there is no factor of what size solar system.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

I started this thread for the reasons that we get focus on preparing certain areas more than others or were complacent on prep's. It's about looking into our weak areas and strength them.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

HuntingHawk said:


> Get Your Prepper Score | National Geographic Channel
> 
> I do see some errors that affects the score. Such as for water there is no option for having a rain catch system. Solar there is no factor of what size solar system.


Yep....I thought the same thing. We have system in place to catch/store thousands of gallons of rain water. I also have a few small solar panels....for recharging batteries and such. But I couldn't power a house with them.

Still, I felt I scored ok overall. But like I said, there is always room for improvement.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Duh! Under food, what do they consider the difference between canning & jarring? And some might be set up to do just water bath but that sure isn't pressure canning.

And who is the expert that thinks its absolutely important to have MREs.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ARDon said:


> I started this thread for the reasons that we get focus on preparing certain areas more than others or were complacent on prep's. It's about looking into our weak areas and strength them.


I suspect no one here is complacent. However, getting imbalanced is going to happen from time to time. It may even be deliberate, e.g. you decide to concentrate on a weak area until it becomes one of your best areas, or maybe you just think prices are low in one area so you stock up at the expense of other preps.

There are a bunch of reasons for it and in my case, I don't need a score to let me know. I also find I disagree with much of the canned scoring. That accepts someone else's vision of what scenarios you need to worry about and set's you to their method of addressing the challenge.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I tried that Nat. Geo score your preps link a few post us and to be honest, it put me right where I kinda figured I would be. Granted I haven't been prepping very long nor do I devote every waking moment and dollar to preps. Still I know areas that I can improve on and areas that I'm already strong in. Right now I'm confident I could handle a multi-day to two week scenario which I feel is the most common kind of disaster that'll happen just based on what we already see. Prepping for more than that is a long term goal that is every on going. I agree that prepping is not a game and should be taken seriously. However it's always good to have some sort of metric to see how you're doing.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting... I'd say our weakness might be medical. Then food. Water is plentiful as is shelter and defense. Power would be good and covered to some extent. Depends on what you're prepping for though, the zombie apocalypse, financial collapse, EMP or earthquake; for me hurricanes. If something went beyond a year we'd stuggle but make it.


----------

